# Firming up stools



## JoeH (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi All

Bit of a gross one but here goes.

When we first got Alfie he was on Pedigree puppy wet food but we have moved him off of that onto a complete grain free food from the local pet shop. He is now 13 weeks old.

When he first wakes up he does a good firm poo which is easy to pass, but for the rest of the day its like a toothpaste consistency and it takes him a while to go. 

The other thing is we are constantly having to clean his business end as it gets stuck around his rear.

Does anyone have any suggestions to firm up his stools so as they are easier to pass and less messy??


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I found the poops got firmer with age (as he got older!) and were a little soft when that age. 

How often are you feeding him? And is it the right amount for his weight? Over feeding can result in soft stools. 

If he’s been on that food for a while, maybe try something else. 

At the sort of 9-15 weeks age Lucky was being fed 0600, 1200, 1830 and each time would poo about an hour after being fed. 

Trim the fur around the bum a bit to reduce the cling-ons


----------



## Daisy Mae (Nov 7, 2016)

I add a big heaping spoon of plain organic pumpkin to Daisy's food once a day on most days. She loves it and will lick her lips while I'm putting in on her food. I was told this was high in fiber and would firm up stools. I also feed her grain free kibble.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey! 

The breeder had Dexter on Pedigree Puppy for breakfast and his stools were very runny for the first week or so. We got him straight off that & onto Millies kibble.

Check the amount of food you're feeding him  If his stools are very firm, up his food intake slightly, and vice versa. We had Dexter on 100g of kibble previously, but found his stools were very firm, so upped him to 125g, which seems to be just right!

You may be over-feeding, so perhaps lower the amount you're feeding by 10g for a few days & re-assess


----------



## JoeH (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the tips.

We have found getting qty of food tricky. The instructions for the pedigree puppy was vague to say the least - he always seemed ravenous on it. The complete food gives an amount of 150-200gms for a dog weighing 5-10kg as an adult but adult weights seem to vary. Mum is a working cocker, dad a miniature poodle.

He has 150gms split over 3 meals with an extra handful used as treats so possibly getting on for 200 gms and that could probably the answer. 

In the past few days we have cut it 2/3 complete with 1/3 wet food which is firming things up so I will try reducing by 10 gms over he weekend to see how we get on.

Bless him I don't want him doing the old bum drag!!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

We fed Lucky Orijen Puppy food, it was eye opening how little it seemed. IIRC it was about 150g. I took out of that a handful for treats, so his meals just about covered the bottom of his bowl. He had a few scraps of meat for training too. He always devoured food. 

He’s grown up very well on that though and he’s certainly on the taller side for a Cockapoo.


----------

